# Optimales Übersetzungsverhältnis



## nowayfra (17. Dezember 2004)

Möchte hiermit mal ne kleine Umfrage starten welche Übersetzungen Ihr so fahrt. Ich selbst bin vor kurzen von Shimanokurbeln weg zu Schraubkurbeln mit Freilauf und fahre jetzt vorn 18 Zähne, hinten immer 15. Backwheelhops gehn gut, Sidebunnyhops auch aber Tretbunnyhops mit Anfangsschwung krieg ich nicht so recht gebacken. Das hastige reintreten nimmt mir die Balance beim Aufkommen auf dem Hinterniss und wenn ich hinten 14 Zähne fahre geht der Tretbunny aber der ganze Rest eher schlecht...


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Dezember 2004)

Dito, fahre auch 18-15 Zähne. Geht bei mir aber ganz gut. Musste halt Wadenpower trianieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (17. Dezember 2004)

Interssantes Thema.

Für Höhe: 22:19 (=1,158)


Für Pedal Kicks 22:20 [?-jedenfalls eins höher] (=1,1)

Bin zur Zeit aus technischen Gründen mit 24:19 (=1,263) unterwegs und komme damit auch sehr gut klar. Besonders auf Höhe. Mir wurde allerdings dafür auch schon ein Vogel gezeigt (Das waren aber nur Schwachmaten   ). 


Für all die noch posten, vielleicht die Bitte oder der Hinweis, die Übersetzungsverhältnisse auszurechnen. Da bekommt man mal schnell nen Überblick, welche Übersetzungen ähnlich sind. Das ist vielleicht besonders interssant für Leute, die auf Schraubritzel umsteigen wollen.

MfG...


----------



## ph1L (17. Dezember 2004)

18:15 [=1,2] & TrialENO 36 Epunkte.


----------



## andi87 (17. Dezember 2004)

nowayfra schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte hiermit mal ne kleine Umfrage starten welche Übersetzungen Ihr so fahrt. Ich selbst bin vor kurzen von Shimanokurbeln weg zu Schraubkurbeln mit Freilauf und fahre jetzt vorn 18 Zähne, hinten immer 15. Backwheelhops gehn gut, Sidebunnyhops auch aber Tretbunnyhops mit Anfangsschwung krieg ich nicht so recht gebacken. Das hastige reintreten nimmt mir die Balance beim Aufkommen auf dem Hinterniss und wenn ich hinten 14 Zähne fahre geht der Tretbunny aber der ganze Rest eher schlecht...



Die Frage wollte ich eigentlich auch schon lange stellen!

Also Danke!   

Ich bin letzes Jahr mit 22 zu 19 bei 175 mm Kurbellänge gefahren!

Doch ab ca. 3 Wochen fahr ich 22 zu 18 bei 175 mm. 

Ich bin so der Typ der am liebsten singlespeed fahren würde, wenns denn im Wettkampf erlaubt wäre. Jedenfalls wechsle ich den gang beim trial so gut wie nie (außer vielleicht mal beim Streeten, ich fahr ja ne mx comp mit 60mm federweg).

Also auch meinerseits die Frage, was für Übersetzungen habt ihr denn so?
Ich denke die Nabe hat auch einen großen Einfluss.

Im Moment bin ich noch mit Shimano xt unterweges, bald CK, hoff ich doch   


Gruß

andi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2004)

fahre 22:19 seit jahren und komme supi mit klar....mit Hügi 240.....
mittlerwiele schon old school die kombi....;D


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Dezember 2004)

sers,
ich fahre eine übersetzung von 18:13 (=1,38) am 20" bei einer kurbellänge von 158mm. kann mir auch mal bitte jemand sagen, wie man die epunkte berechnet?? ich fahre ein acs. weiss aber nicht, wieviel epunkte der hat.

Jan


----------



## Levelboss (18. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahre 18:16  (1,125:1).


----------



## Monty98 (18. Dezember 2004)

also du nimmst die serienmäßigen einrastpunkte und multiplizierst die mit dem ergebnis deiner übersetzung.
z.B.: bei deinem acs sind 36 ERP X 1,38 (deine Überstzung)= 49 einrastpunkte


----------



## Levelboss (18. Dezember 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> also du nimmst die serienmäßigen einrastpunkte und multiplizierst die mit dem ergebnis deiner übersetzung.
> z.B.: bei deinem acs sind 36 ERP X 1,38 (deine Überstzung)= 49 einrastpunkte



Das gilt aber nur, wenn der Freilauf hinten ist.
Wenn man den Freilauf vorne an der Kurbel hat, hat man pro Kurbelumdrehung genauso viele Einrastpunkte wie der Freilauf hat, also mit einem ACS 36 Stück.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (18. Dezember 2004)

ähm....jaaa, stimmt. ich hab den freilauf vorne. ist jaa auch logisch.  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (18. Dezember 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt aber nur, wenn der Freilauf hinten ist.
> Wenn man den Freilauf vorne an der Kurbel hat, hat man pro Kurbelumdrehung genauso viele Einrastpunkte wie der Freilauf hat, also mit einem ACS 36 Stück.



mein gott *mithandaufdiestirnklatsch*...
ausrede: es is ja noch sooo früh


----------



## Reini (18. Dezember 2004)

fahrt irgndjemand 20:17
würde gern wissen wie das so ist

fahre derzeit 22:19 aber beide blätter sind schon extrem verschlissen
mfg
Reini


----------



## Benzman22 (20. Dezember 2004)

hallo

ich fahre 20:17, fahr diese übersetztung eigendlich schon immer. meine kumpels fahren alle 22:19 und ich habe den eindruck das die übers. ein tick schwerer ist. kann natürlich auch nur subjektives empfinden sein, k.a


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2004)

ich habe mir 22:15 (1.46) angewohnt. 
ist das abnormal?


----------



## isah (20. Dezember 2004)

ja rainer...


----------



## Levelboss (20. Dezember 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir 22:15 (1.46) angewohnt.
> ist das abnormal?



Normal ist das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> fahre 22:19 seit jahren und komme supi mit klar....mit Hügi 240.....
> mittlerwiele schon old school die kombi....;D



genau das gleiche bei mir


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Dezember 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir 22:15 (1.46) angewohnt.
> ist das abnormal?



In der City sicher kein prob(solange du nicht ständig von dünnen  Geländern zu Geländer gapst), aber bei Natur trial  bist du damit verloren


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Dezember 2004)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich fahre 20:17, fahr diese übersetztung eigendlich schon immer. meine kumpels fahren alle 22:19 und ich habe den eindruck das die übers. ein tick schwerer ist. kann natürlich auch nur subjektives empfinden sein, k.a



ist da was dran?? (aus erfahrung)

weil eigentlich ist das doch kein unterschied, oder wie wo was?!


----------



## Reini (21. Dezember 2004)

Unterschied zwischen:
20:17 -->  1,17647
22:19 --> -1,15789
-------------------
               0,0185758

Mfg
Reini


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Dezember 2004)

hmmm..ok. mathematisch schon logisch.
aber dachte halt, weil auf jedem rad zwei zähne weniger/mehr(jenachdem) kommt dann irgendwie doch aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2005)

muss den thread hier nochmal ausgraben, habe nämlich noch ne frage.
Immoment fahre ich 22:19 mit 175mm Kurbeln, steige jetzte um auf 18:15/16 und 170mm kurbeln.
Jetzt is miene Frage, welche Übersetzung ist näher an 22:19 dran? 18:15 oder 18:16??? ich hab das mit dieser Rechnung net gerafft, habs net so mit Mathe und so. Normal würde ich jetzt sagen 18:15 is näher dran, so ausm Gefühl raus, aba die kurbeln sind ja kürzer, etc.
Danke Max


----------



## Levelboss (3. Januar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> muss den thread hier nochmal ausgraben, habe nämlich noch ne frage.
> Immoment fahre ich 22:19 mit 175mm Kurbeln, steige jetzte um auf 18:15/16 und 170mm kurbeln.
> Jetzt is miene Frage, welche Übersetzung ist näher an 22:19 dran? 18:15 oder 18:16??? ich hab das mit dieser Rechnung net gerafft, habs net so mit Mathe und so. Normal würde ich jetzt sagen 18:15 is näher dran, so ausm Gefühl raus, aba die kurbeln sind ja kürzer, etc.
> Danke Max



18:16 ist 3,29 % leichter als 22:19 
18:15 ist 4,21 % schwerer als 22:19

Die um 5mm kürzeren Kurbeln haben auf die Übersetzung keinen Einfluss. (jaja, ich weiss, man hat einen längeren Hebel usw. ...., aber das merkt man beim fahren nicht!)


----------



## ecols (3. Januar 2005)

auf jeden fall 18:15 das dürfte sich ziemlich gleich anfühlen bis auf dass die kurbelwege kürzer sind....


----------



## Monty98 (3. Januar 2005)

Also:
22:19= 1,158 (aufgerundet von 1,15789474)
18:15= *1,2*
18:16= 1,25

Endergebnis: 18:15 gewinnt nach einem spannenden Rennen mit einem hauchdünnen Vorsprung gegenüber 18:16.

EDIT:
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!      
ich liebe dich gerhard


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. Januar 2005)

zerwas Manu! bei 18:16 föhd a Ansa hintam Komma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

